# Best pants/bibs/chaps?



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Every year I go through a pair of briar pants. It doesnt matter how much I spend they just dont last a season. Usually I end up ripping up the crotch area. I probably end up walking through thicker stuff then the usual gun hunter because with the hawk, I am the dog. Just wondering what anyone here would recommend. Right now I am leaning towards Duluth Fire hose Pants. They have discontinued there briar pants but I am told there other ones are just as good. They have a 100% no bull return policy, no hassle. Which I like. Another I have heard about is Mule. They look good, cost a bit more, but no great return policy if they fall apart after 30 days from purchase.


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

check out www.mulehuntingclothes.com Toughest stuff I have found.


----------



## Hunting with Drake (Jul 14, 2013)

For bird hunting I use filson single tin cloth waxed chaps. About $77. They work great and the wear resistance is great and long lasting. The double tin are twice as thick on the front and about $145.


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

mules or Dans by far the best filson is great but stiff and heavy


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

Jim Orman said:


> mules or Dans by far the best filson is great but stiff and heavy


 
I second this. While I liked Filson pants, they are heavy, have gotten very expensive, and would not last as long as the tough nylon cordura of Mule and Dan's gear. I still like FIlson vests though.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

i have a pair of the chap's from mule very tough you won't be disappointed.


----------

